# Label for a car that requires pedaling for the engine to create/sustain power?



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

a pedal-car?...pedelec?...PAC (Pedal Assist Car)

Would it be allowed on the same roads as other autos?

Definitely would be called a pedal-car by many...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there such a beast? Or just making something up? Look up your local DOT regs. It's in there somewhere. Tractors, e bikes, bikes, all defined. For ROAD use. Checked out a velo molbile? Recumbent bike with a faring. Not a car.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Weak Troll is weak.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Nissan Morono


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

LTZ, you're trying too hard to establish a connection where none exists. 

A pedal car? That'd be like one of us entering a supercross event on a MTB.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Honest question...just inquiring...thought it might stir more thinking on every's takes of labeling emtbikes...the labeling as of now...is the plague of all plagues...lol....riding an ebike is equivalent to being hiv positive from all the riders here...


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

leeboh said:


> Is there such a beast? Or just making something up? Look up your local DOT regs. It's in there somewhere. Tractors, e bikes, bikes, all defined. For ROAD use. Checked out a velo molbile? Recumbent bike with a faring. Not a car.


I believe it's called a Flintmobile.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

A Flintstone mobile.

It would not be a car, just like a 2 wheeled vehicle with a motor is not a bicycle.

Go build one and take it on the highway, you know, where it is posted than non-motorized vehicles are prohibited. Claim that it should be classified a motorized vehicle and be allowed on the highways. See how that works out for you.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

You mean a velomobile?

They have existed for a while, no you can't take them on the highways that exclude non-motorized vehicles.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

You're really stretching now. We know you advocate for eBikes, Yay! Lots of others don't.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

A strong contender for dumbest thread ever.


----------

